# next week



## gsyle (Mar 11, 2017)

I am flying to pick Ozzie up next week. He will be 15 wks old. We want to be sure to be prepared and to make the experience a great bonding and entry and new life with him.
To prepare him, we bought a travel bag (Sturdi) and sent it to the breeder so that he would get to know it..We have an xpen, a crate for home and for our offices.
Any advice, thoughts, etc.. Welcomed


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Congratulations! Very excited for you and your family. Please post lots of pics!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Bully springs are good soothers as are Kongs stuffed with Primal frozen food. Clean eyes daily. Don't carry him unless you have thumb looped under collar. Play with pup on floor, not on sofa or bed. Crate train at once. Take to the same place outdoors to eliminate, after sleep, naps, eating, drinking and play. Read this forum!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Congrats, how exciting. Cannot wait to see and hear all about little Ozzie.


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

I say read this forum and don't be afraid to ask questions. Everyone here is so nice and very knowledgeable! Most of all enjoy... there's so much to know about raising a puppy and nobody's perfect! Love is the most important ingredient!!!
And of course pictures!!!


----------

